# ramsplitter hv25



## ms180man (Oct 5, 2005)

I just ordered the hv25 logsplitter with the 4 way wedge from this company. Has anyone had any experience with this or ANY machine from this company? I tried doing a search and came up with nothing on this forum.


----------



## ms180man (Oct 7, 2005)

*ramsplitter*

Yes, there is information in general about logsplitters, but nothing about THIS company in particular. Jeff


----------



## Kattomm (Oct 15, 2005)

*Rams Splitter*

I recently recieved my 25 ton splitter from Rams Splitter and it works great. I purchased the horizontal model. I saw no need for the vertical. I also ordered the 4way wedge but they forgot to sent it. I was told they would get it out right away. Fed Ex freight removed the splitter from the original pallet for some reason. When I picked it up, the metal straps scraped some paint off in some areas. No big deal! You'll need 7 gals. of Dexron III to fill the tank. I also had leaks on two of the fittings. I removed one hose and cranked the fitting around one more turn and that fixed that. Overall I'm satisfied with the splitter. It may be a little overpriced ($200) but I feel it will provide me a few years of good service.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 16, 2005)

Is there a web address for this company ???? as i need to buy a splitter


----------



## Kattomm (Oct 16, 2005)

*Ram Splitter*

The web site is www.ramsplitter.com. I just used it tonight and split alot of black locust. Went through it like butter!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 17, 2005)

my god there cheap


----------



## ms180man (Oct 18, 2005)

*hv25 model splitter issues!!!!!*

I had many, many issues with this machine. I don't like it.
1. The cycle time as stated on their website it 8 seconds. It's 12.
2. The right axle was welded on bent and crooked.
3. The axle hole for the cotter pin on the other axle was drilled through about 80% then someone stopped and drilled from the other side and screwed up the threads. I could not get the axle nut on.
4. It is leaking hydralic fluid from one fitting.
5. The paint job is horrible! More rubbed off before it even got to me.
6. There were no pins included to hold the beam in the horizontal or vertical position.
7. The coupler position is not long enough. You CANNOT put down the tailgate of the truck because it will dent it bad because the coupler mounting point needs to be at least 6 inches longer. IE:You cannot leave it hooked up the the truck, put down the tailgate and throw the wood into the bed of the truck.
8. Length of brackets holding the beam down the the frame are 2 different lengths, off by 1/2".
9. The vent for the tank is made out of PVC PIPE! I cross threaded it by hand.
10. I was under the assumption that hydralic fluid and engine oil was included. It was not!
11. I've had the machine for 2 weeks now and I still have yet to see my 4 way wedge.
12. Beam working surface is too low!
13. Valve is 2-3" too far away!
14. The front beam where the coupler sits is too low. 14"
15. The front of the machine where the beam is welded to the tank is too low. You can't take the machine off road or in and out of a slightly steep driveway without digging into the dirt.
16. There is no fluid filter!
AND THE BIGGEST COMPLAINT OF ALL!
17. There are NO spikes or tangs on the base plate to keep the logs in place! They keep popping out!
All this from a $1610 machine!? PLUS $50 WORTH OF HYDRALIC FLUID AND MOTOR OIL AND A $125 WEDGE. 
So far I've got $1875 invested in this machine and I'm not happy! All they would do for me is give me back $100.
My $999 Huskee has a 18 second cycle time (a bit slower)
My $999 Huskee has NO bent axles
My $999 Huskee does NOT leak hydralic fluid
My $999 Huskee has a better paint job
My $999 Huskee came with pins for the beam
My $999 Huskee coupler location is fine 18" (the industry standard)
My $999 Huskee has a brass vent plug, NOT PVC
My $999 Huskee came with hydralic fluid and engine oil and gas
My $999 Huskee valve is just the right distance away
My $999 Huskee has tangs on the base plate to keep the logs from popping out
My $999 Huskee has a return line hydralic filter
The 25 ton ramsplitter DOES have alot more power than my 22 ton Huskee
The 25 ton ramsplitter does have a much better engine with a bigger pump
The 25 ton ramsplitter does the capability of a 4 way wedge
So you decide!


----------



## Locoweed (Oct 18, 2005)

*Ot*

I have a MTD splitter and also feel that the beam is too low and the road clearance is insufficient.

Larger wheels would solve both problems, but I would have to weld on new axle stubs and then get hubs, wheels & tires. 

Here is my more cost effective solution, using things I already had.

I added a 1/8" plate to the tube frame around the pump for more protection.

Laugh if you want, my back thinks it's great.


----------



## Kattomm (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't think that the Horizontal/vertical model was capable of supporting a 4-way wedge. Only the horizontal models can be retro fitted due to the cutting wedge is mounted on the beam not the piston. You may need to get your money back for that option. I haven't recieved my wedge either. I also have one of the axels welded on bent. How long did it take for delivery of the splitter?


----------



## ms180man (Oct 19, 2005)

Doug at Ramsplitter told me that I can use the 4 way with the HV model no problem. I will be ripped if I cannot! Delivery took about 2-3 days. Jeff


----------



## Kattomm (Oct 19, 2005)

I think the 4way can be retro fitted. Let me know when you get it. I feel my H25 is the best unit out there. I bought it with the stock 8hp Briggs. I split knotty wood that would scare other splitters! It even scares me! I've been extremely happy with my unit. A few flaws comes with everything you buy, what you have to look at is the overall quality and service you recieve. I never done business with Ram Splitter before but I would definetly recommend and do business again.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 9, 2007)

Back from the dead.

MS180MAN - Did Doug ever make this right? I'm thinking about buying one of their splitters but I don't want to get shafted.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well look what I found: http://www.sellcom.com/ramsplittercomments.html

I anwsered my own question.


----------



## crowbait (Aug 12, 2007)

All the complaints I'm seeing, are back in 2005. I think Doug has worked out the kinks today. I'd like to hear more recient comments from others, too.


----------



## rx7145 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes I'll like to see some recient feedback as well. Ebay is a bad place to look because bad feedback can be removed 

I looked at TSC the other day, looks I will just pick up one from them. Still thinking and looking though.


----------



## Peter Rod... (Oct 16, 2009)

*Ramsplitter quality poor*

I have a 16-ton Ramsplitter, and it pushed itself apart. Cheap inconsistent Chinese steel. I will send photos to anyone interested. It had only been used for a couple of cords of wood last year, and halfway through this year's pile the backend separated. I have been trying many times to deal with Ramsplitter, but Doug has been avoiding responding. Glad to provide more details and photos. Very dissatisfied with Ramsplitter. Would never buy again.


----------



## rx7145 (Oct 16, 2009)

I never liked that box beam that they used. Should use a I or H beam.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 17, 2009)

Like a lot of things these days, just needed a few more dollars spent on it during production and it would have been fine. That weld would have been fine if they had welded a 4" plate over it. Too much stress for a butt weld, even with multiple passes. 
I bought a cheap little wagon at Princess Auto ( like Harbour Freight) the other day. Poor instructions and a lousy picture of the finished wagon, took me an hour to put together. I had to grind several pieces so they would fit together, again production process and quality control was poor. I wonder how many buyers take them back and get another one?


----------



## hypothesis (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm researching splitters now for next year's purchase. Partial towards a tractor mount and was considering a Ramsplitter. Maybe not now, seeing that customer service, quality control, and possibly even quality of steel appears to be lacking. Guess I'll continue searching.


----------

